# problème ipad 2



## mixnel (25 Mars 2011)

bonsoir a tous,

alors aujourd'hui j'ai eu la joie d'obtenir mon ipad 2 32G noir en wifi il marchait très bien cependant j'ai du m'absenter pendant un moment et je l'ai laisser brancher a mon macbook pour qui se recharge et depuis que je suis rentée il ne se rallume plus 
Si vous avez des idées ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## badboy71 (25 Mars 2011)

essaye d'appuyer sur le bouton home + power pendant 10 seconde pour voir si il redémarre


----------



## mixnel (25 Mars 2011)

non il ne se passe rien :s


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2011)

Cela ne viendrait il pas du fait que le MB ne peut le charger ? (ai lu qq part que la puissance de charge serait faible)
Ne peux tu pas le charger sur le secteur avec son propre chargeur et voir s'il se charge puis s'il démarre ?

Regarde ce qui est dit à la page 38 du manuel:


----------



## annechop (4 Décembre 2011)

mixnel a dit:


> non il ne se passe rien :s


 
J'ai le même problème, hier soir, j'utilisais mon Ipad, et brusquement il s'est arrèté avec au centre un rond qui tourne.
Cela fait 24h maintenant que ça tourne et je n'arrive pas ni à l'arrèter, ni à l'allumer.... L'écran reste très légèrement allumé avec au centre le rond qui tourne comme pour chercher.....
J'ai essayé de fermer en poussant pendant un certain temps sur off, puis également en poussant en même temps sur le boutons du bas, mais rien.
Je vais maintenant attendre qu'il se décharge complètement en espérant qu'après j'arriverai à l'utiliser.:sleep:


----------

